# 2019 Music Festivals



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

April 26 & 27:

Springtide 2019

Full disclosure: I am performing at this one.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

We have a much reduced music fest back in Squamish this year. The Live Nation event got too big for our little town. This looks like a better fit. Good to see some local talent. Cat Madden used to play in our local jams and open mic’s. She is a very good singer. Look forward to seeing Serena Ryder as well.

Lineup - Squamish Constellation Festival


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Goderich Celtic Roots Festival

I'm retired from this one after playing (as a sideman or band member) the first 22 or 23 years, but it's local and a great hang out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hillside

Pretty cool party here a few times.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Summerfolk

Not far from home.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Home County Music & Art Festival 46th Edition: July 19, 20, 21, 2019 | Home County

Home

Close to home.


----------



## hondamatic (Feb 5, 2019)

Mariposa Folk Fest - July 5-7

Elora Riverfest - Aug 17-19

The CBC Music fest hasn't been announced yet, but it's usually late May.

Hillside has gotten smaller since about 2008-2011, but that's fine... there's still interesting music and it's a great vibe. I enjoyed last year.

Of all the music festivals in Western Canada, the Calgary Folk Fest seemed really good last year. They had a pretty amazing line-up. I went once when I lived there (2007... saw Neko Case?), and the vibe on the island was really good.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently heard about the Kingsville Folk Festival through a friend who is playing there. Weekend of Aug 19th, I think. Line-up looks pretty good - can anyone here speak to the "vibe" of the festival? Is it pretty chill, or run by "Festival Nazis"?

Edit: It's actually Aug 9-11. Website: https://www.kingsvillefolkfest.org/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What's the tilsonburg one again?

Is kitchener and london blues fest august?

Veld, oceaga, in GTA for the unce unce crowd.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> Is kitchener and london blues fest august?
> 
> .



Kitchener Blues Festival Aug 8-11 2019. Lineup to be announced April 6th. 

Join us for the 2019 Kitchener Blues Festival - August 8-11, 2019


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Add Ottawa' Cityfolk to the list. Al;though, given that it doesn't start until September, I guess it falls into the same "school semester" slot as the Halifax Pop Explosion.

Artists - CityFolk Festival


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

One day tickets and four days free. Delete please.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hamstrung said:


> Kitchener Blues Festival Aug 8-11 2019. Lineup to be announced April 6th.
> 
> Join us for the 2019 Kitchener Blues Festival - August 8-11, 2019


And it is on! Looks like a great weekend for KBF2019, come on down.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

This is Lachy Doley, the spirit of Hendrix channelled through a wild electric whammy Hohner organ. If you just hear him, you’d never know that wasn’t one of the best guitar tones you’ve ever heard, but it’s a keyboard. At KBF2019.


----------

